# "Dictionnaire indisponible pour cette langue" ?!



## iValentin (20 Juillet 2010)

Salut tout le monde !

J'ai comme un petit soucis sur iBooks, quand je lis un livre et que je surligne un mot pour en avoir la définition dans le dictionnaire, il me dit "Dictionnaire indisponible dans cette langue".

Pouvez-vous me dire comme puis-je avoir la définition svp ?



Merci beaucoup.
Valentin.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

La solution : Ne lire que des livres en anglais.


----------



## iValentin (20 Juillet 2010)

Mais il n'y a pas de solution pour les livres en français ?


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

Non, pas pour l'instant.


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Juillet 2010)

Dommage, un truc qui aurait été bien, c'est de pouvoir utiliser le contenu de dictionnaires tiers, comme Le Robert par exemple - j'imagine que ce n'est pas faisable dans un OS non multitâche... ou avoir la possibilité de télécharger un dico FR en usage "interne" de l'iPad.

Voili voilou!


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

L'OS est multitâche, mais Apple bride l'interopérabilité entre les logiciels. Pour ça, c'est un peu dommage et il serait bon qu'ils fournissent d'autres langues ou une solution pour les autres logiciels souhaitant le faire.


----------



## ticoutouc (22 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 
je rebondis sur le probleme du dictionnaire car j'ai des bouquins en Anglais pour lesquels la langue n'est pas non plus reconnue.
D'ou ma question: la langue d'un document ePub est-elle definie dans un tag du fichier (et ds ce cas comment la mettre a jour), ou est-elle censee etre detectee automatiquement?

Merci de votre aide
Ticoutouc


----------

